# Classic Fly Rods



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I found a like new Sage RPLX 7wt 3 piece on the consignment rack at The Fish Hawk Saturday morning, and had to take it out for a cast.

It cast so smoothly that it felt like casting nirvana.

The fly shop guy did’t want to stop casting with it, and said that the RPLX was THE rod that put Sage on the map. Considering I would have bought three of them if they had them I could see why.

What’s your favorite rod that’s been out of production for a while?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I still regret selling my 9 wt loomis gl3. That rod was fun to cast.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Before I even read this thread my first thought was RPLX and then bam! Brings back a lot of memories MM living in ATL for 30 years and knowing Gary and his buddies pretty well. I can remember like it was yesterday saving my pennies for months on end to buy my first 12wt (Fenwick HMG) with Fin-Nor (#3 I think) and driving like mad to get down to the Fish Hawk and back to work before my lunch hour was over! Man those were the days!


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

I have the three piece 9 weight RPLX that I still use with Tibor Everglades reel. I bought them both in 1998.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Rplx for sure I have a 7 weight 5 piece that'll be buried with me. Plus it looks good because it's all black like my blacked out Nautilus reel.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I have the RPLX in 8 and 10, love the 8.


----------



## SWFL_Gheenoe (Aug 24, 2017)

Love my Scott Heliply 888/3 to death, and just picked up a 8810/3 and 8812/3 not too long ago.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

I still fish my old Orvis T3's (8,9 and 10wt). Love em! Purchased them in 2003ish i think? Plus i still think the reel seat/fighting butt on the T3's is sharp lookn~!

Pretty sure the T3 is the predecessor to the first gen Helios...??


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

My favorite "classic" is the new redesigned IMX Pro 1 pc in either 7 or 8 wt. The original IMX rods were introduced in the mid 1990's. The only equipment I get nostalgic about is my grandfather's Heddon bamboo and Plueger Supreme.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I have a G. Loomis 3 pc Nautikos 12 wt. with a Fin-Nor FR12. Ca. 1999 or 2000.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

SWFL_Gheenoe said:


> Love my Scott Heliply 888/3 to death, and just picked up a 8810/3 and 8812/3 not too long ago.


If you love the Heliply, you'll go bonkers over the Scott STS series. They were so sweet, Scott reintroduced the in 2008 for a year or two.

I like them much better than the S3S and S4S that came out more recent than the old STS line..

I have them in 7,8,9,10 and 3) 11wts for tarpon..

Love them and see no reason in the world to buy anything newer..


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

RPL+ 7 weight


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Scott STS 6, 7, 8, 10, 11. 3 pieces


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

886 RPLXi. 8’6” 8 weight.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

690-3 SP+


----------



## SWFL_Gheenoe (Aug 24, 2017)

Stevie said:


> Scott STS 6, 7, 8, 10, 11. 3 pieces


Ive got a 9 if you want to add it to the collection ;P


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have some old southbend model 24 and model 357 bamboo rods from the 1935-1945 era that sure always put a smile on my face when I fish them.

From a bit newer standpoint the Redington CPS circa early 2000 was a super sweet casting stick that was crazy light. I have a 12wt and am constantly looking for an 8wt as well.


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

How’s the RPLX compare to the RPLXi? The 8wt 3piece is very sweet


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

I have the RPLX in 7 weight that I paid way too much for, but I had to have it.
I also have a heliply 888 that is perfect for flood tide fishing and a pair of the STS 3 piece in 10 & 12 that I got for 200 bucks together. The 10 weight is a cannon.

If you guys ever find yourselves perusing a fly shop outside of florida, I recommend you pick through the used bucket. I've seen a lot of nice modern and classic rods in the 7/8/9 weights that are barely used. Consequently - I've gotten my best deals on trout rods in 4/5 weights in florida shops.


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

I'll also add, if you like these old rods, but are looking for something new/modern, I'd highly recommend the T&T exocett. It has great feel and and really like the balance in capability of up close shots and distance. Of course that should be expected given the price tag.




mcraft173 said:


> I have the RPLX in 7 weight that I paid way too much for, but I had to have it.
> I also have a heliply 888 that is perfect for flood tide fishing and a pair of the STS 3 piece in 10 & 12 that I got for 200 bucks together. The 10 weight is a cannon.
> 
> If you guys ever find yourselves perusing a fly shop outside of florida, I recommend you pick through the used bucket. I've seen a lot of nice modern and classic rods in the 7/8/9 weights that are barely used. Consequently - I've gotten my best deals on trout rods in 4/5 weights in florida shops.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

LowTideFly said:


> How’s the RPLX compare to the RPLXi? The 8wt 3piece is very sweet


RPLXi is just a little lighter in the tip. Basically the same stick. 

When the RPLX came out Sage’s prostaff included Lefty Kreh, Flip Pallot, Chico Fernandez (briefly— he was mostly a Scott guy), Dave Whitlock. This was before Jerry Seim came along. The RPLX was a huge deal at the time as a saltwater designed rod, which spun off the RP / RPL line. Flip went on to help G Loomis develop the Cross Current — you see some of the same genetics in those 2 rods. The Graphite III of the RPLX is very smooth and fluid. In retrospect I find the RPLX a bit clunky compared to Scott and G Loomis rods of the same period.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

LowTideFly said:


> How’s the RPLX compare to the RPLXi? The 8wt 3piece is very sweet


I had both years ago and I remember the rplxi having a little more flex/feel.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

SWFL_Gheenoe said:


> Love my Scott Heliply 888/3 to death, and just picked up a 8810/3 and 8812/3 not too long ago.


I will be offering some HeliPlys in those weights soon.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

SWFL_Gheenoe said:


> Ive got a 9 if you want to add it to the collection ;P


I have 2 STS 9 weights. Guess I re-learned to count from my 6 yr old.


----------



## SkiffsDoWha (Dec 23, 2016)

Love those STS rods. Have a few in the 8wt including the old ST version. Also the old school GLX are money. Arguably better than 90-95% of rods built today. Anyone looking at pick up a truly classical unicorn should snag that 4-piece 10wt GLX in the classifieds.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

I was always partial to the Heliplys... need to clean out some of them since I have a 7, three 8's, a 10, 11 and 12.


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

G Loomis GLX classic 9wt, best casting 9wt ever made.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

I want to buy the GLoomis Classic 9 GLX if you have it and will part with it


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

Stevie said:


> I want to buy the GLoomis Classic 9 GLX if you have it and will part with it


I own 2, 2 piece 9wt Classics, I don’t think I can ever sell them.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Remember me ....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> I found a like new Sage RPLX 7wt 3 piece on the consignment rack at The Fish Hawk Saturday morning, and had to take it out for a cast.
> 
> It cast so smoothly that it felt like casting nirvana.
> 
> ...


OMG.... Mike, that RPLX 7wt was one of my all time sweetest casting rods ever and you found one in a 3-pcs (unicorn) since it also came in the 2pcs version. I got 1st dibs if you want to sell it some day. 

I also love the old G.Loomis IMX. The old classic GLX and GL3's were also fun rods.

Back in the day, Redington made a high end rod called a DFR and I had several of them. That rod in a 6wt was also a casting dream.

Scott's STS, S3S...

Orvis T3...

I'm sure I'll think of more.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Backwater said:


> OMG.... Mike, that was one of my all time sweetest casting rods ever.
> 
> I also love the old G.Loomis IMX.
> 
> Back in the day, Redington made a high end rod called a DFR and I had several of them. That rod in a 6wt was also a casting dream.


Bout time you joined the party.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

To me the spigot ferrules on the Scott STS and HeliPly make the feel close to one piece rods. Fantastic fish fighting tools. Very elastic. A lot of people complained, but I love the spigot ferrules.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

LowTideFly said:


> How’s the RPLX compare to the RPLXi? The 8wt 3piece is very sweet


2 different rods. The RPLX was a lighter swing rod and a faster tip. The RPLXi had more flex to the tip and they beefed up the rod butt for lifting, since they thought they needed more of that for saltwater fishing. The RPLX would be considered to be more of an all water rod, great for steelhead and lighter duty saltwater with the butt section focused more for distance casting and a a lighter butt section that needed more finessing. The parabolic flow to the rod flowed consistently from the tip to the handle in what we would consider today as being a "moderate fast to fast" rod, but not extra fast. They had a very nice sweet, crisp feeling to the rod that you can actually feel down in the handle. They made a great bonefish rod, light reds, snook, sea trout, macks, etc. The RPLXi had a little more beef to it and was heavier on the swing. The older Sage Salt (not the HD) is several gens newer to the RPLXi.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Rplxi 7 weight 5 piece


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I love the action of this roads.


----------

